# Please Post Inappropriate Google Ads So We Can Filter Them Out



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

If you see a Google ad on Talk About Marriage that is for a "dating" website, advertises "extramarital affairs," or anything else that you feel is inappropriate, please provide the URL (website address) so that we can filter them out.

Unfortunately, Goggle does not seem to provide a way to filter out ads like this until after we see them, so your help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Here was an ad for a cell phone thing. I'd have thought this was illegal (in spite of the ad's claim). Besides, with a digital phone that uses encryption, it's not possible.


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

Thanks! Keep 'em coming. All I really need is the web address at the bottom of the ad.


----------

